

Ask HN: reading source code on an e-reader? - supahfly_remix

I'd like to review some source code without staring at a monitor.  Does anyone know of a tool that will convert C/C++ source code to EPUB for use in an e-reader?
======
AdamGibbins
I don't really think this sort of question is HN worthy. But if you convert to
PDF then run through Calibre you can convert to EPUB.

